# Rip's Grips



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2012)

Ok.. I have one set of the manzanita root grips almost done!
the before pix...and after...(well, the middle really. I still have to put on the finish coat.) 

http://i.Rule #2/HinkNl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/oWofrl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/cy9j3l.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/852UPl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/KvHHUl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/otNWZl.jpg

The stabilizing looks like it went through all the way. So that's great news. 
Thanx to Bangleguy!!


I'm not sure if I like that right grip though. a knot showed up when I was sanding. I'll see if I can fill it....
Pix of the finished grip coming soon...

I am going to be doing some Bocote ones next. Those are going to be low profile thin grips.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 20, 2012)

Rip, these are looking great! I am anxious to see them finished! Do you do checkering too?


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2012)

I think they look great, but they're really gonna be special when you get some finish on them… What are you gonna use to finish them?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2012)

I haven't quite perfected the technique for doing checkering.....yet. I have some old baseball bats I've been practicing on. So...for now they will be smooth.

I am going to do the CA finish on them. I have a scrap piece of Manzanita I'm going try it on first....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2012)

Ok fellas...here's the first attempt at CA finishing. 20 coats later and this is the result!

http://i.Rule #2/LVgBSl.jpg

I still have to clean out the compound from the screw holes.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice grips and killer wood. 

Have you ever made a set of .45 grips full size? By that I mean having no cut off corner and make the grips come close to the edge of the frame front and back. To me, they look more custom and less military like that. Here's a pic of a pair of micarta grips I made that are like I mean. I've heard these called "deep well" style but not sure. Gary
[attachment=6273]
[attachment=6272]


----------



## DKMD (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks good! I'm wondering why you wouldn't just use a gloss spray acrylic finish instead of the CA... It should provide the same type of hard, shiny finish but would be much easier to apply. I'd even consider a thin coat of a fast drying Danish oil or shellac under the acrylic to pop the figure. Just a thought...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2012)

The CA finish is ridiculously harder than anything. It should also last the life of the gun. Besides..it's faster to apply it than other methods I've tried. 

No air bubbles either like the spray on finish i tried...not to mention dust.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone wanna see how I started? old school...files, chisels and sandpaper....it's 14 minutes long.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://i.Rule #2/6nE72l.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/lNLLSl.jpg
^^^^Bocote grips almost done....


and the finished set of Manzanita root grips done with CA and stabilized by Bangleguy...

http://i.Rule #2/TX0Wbl.jpg

sorry for the light glare...I'm still trying to figure out where the best place to take a pic of them in my house is....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Done....I just ordered a Delta 18-900L 18-Inch Laser Drill Press. 
No more ity bity Rockler bench top junk.....


*Auto-tensioning belt drive system allows for fast and easy speed changes while maximizing transmission efficiency
*Full 6-inch quill stroke for deeper drilling applications and best-in-class capacity
*Micro-adjustable depth stops and independent depth scale allows the user to zero the scale and set up for repetitive drilling quickly and easily
*Fully adjustable TWINLASER projects a bright red crosshair on the work piece at the point of bit contact
**Backed by a five-year warranty* *<-----the best part!!!!*

http://i.Rule #2/cBuua.jpg

Should be here July 2nd....I actually went and felt it up at Woodcraft.... woo. Very sturdy quill, nice n stiff... no noticeable run out with my rod I had with me. They let me plug it in and check it out...Nice large table, pivots forwards and side to side....sweet. I'll be organizing my garage into my new shop. It's not the most spacious of areas, but I think it's better than bumping my head and elbows on my old shop area. It's 5x8....the garage is 15x30....aahhh...more room for sure.


When that _drillzilla_ shows up, it's go time. I have at least 15 sets to make....asap.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got an old Delta drill press made in '37. It basically looks the same as yours less the new features. You'll love it. I've used mine alot and it's a great tool to have. Gary[/align]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2012)

It is done....well...the drillpress and bandsaw are set up! I made a new wall with a door to the garage. A new bench. I'm in the process of making another bench too. I have a 2-1/2" thick rock maple slab 2'x5', I just need to make a base.
http://i.Rule #2/2MSOnl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/DzsFUl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/6HVcVl.jpg

Woohoo!!


This makes rip very happy....very happy indeed.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok..I have updated my topic here to downsize the pix...they just a tad on the ginormus size..
I'll be working on some new grips this week before I go in for my operation...so I can just the finishing to do after....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2013)

I started some new ones. This is a blank I had lathemaster make up for me outa his coastal pen resin(?) and some burl pieces....(Blue dyed Alumilite with Buckeye Burl)

http://i.Rule #2/WDIn0U5l.jpg
Blue resin and burl...

http://i.Rule #2/MwzfeBrl.jpg
Book matched em...

http://i.Rule #2/yJErGowl.jpg
Used my nifty hole spacing jig to proper spacing...

http://i.Rule #2/3rQqWBRl.jpg
Side view...

http://i.Rule #2/uNt6X0Ql.jpg
And the holes line up!!!!

Wooohooo!! I'll be drillin and shaping a few others this week.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 16, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> http://i.Rule #2/6nE72l.jpg
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/lNLLSl.jpg
> ^^^^Bocote grips almost done....
> ...



Very Nice !!!! I Really like manzanita wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Right on. That wood is my favorite. Thanx for lookin in on me!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 19, 2013)

Those manzanita grips are show stoppers ! The finish is amazing and the grain orientation is perfect. Nice work.
Scott


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanx! I used Super glue as the finish. I think I used like 20 coats of it on them. 

I cut out a clear lexan pattern so I could see the grain in relation to the placement. Best idea I had so far doing these...


----------



## LSCG (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't wait to see how the Blue resin and burl grips turn out!


----------

